# Using Wine Bottles (screw Cap) To Bottle Beer?



## rendo (13/12/08)

Hello,

I often have empty SCREW CAP wine bottles and I must say they look like the perfect counterparts in beer bottling.

Has anyone out there used SCREW CAP wine bottles to bottle their beer in? What were the results like? What was the carbonation like?

Is this recommended, I'd love to hear your reply??

Rendo


----------



## PostModern (13/12/08)

BANG!

They aren't designed to hold pressure. End of story.


----------



## jonocarroll (13/12/08)

Since people seem to have just picked on me for not searching well enough. Here.

I have heard that you can use sparkling wine bottles - just need a new cork, cage, corker. Discussed here.

Good luck with it, let us know how it goes.


----------



## white.grant (13/12/08)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Since people seem to have just picked on me for not searching well enough. Here.
> 
> I have heard that you can use sparkling wine bottles - just need a new cork, cage, corker. Discussed here.
> 
> Good luck with it, let us know how it goes.



Or a tirage bell on your capper

cheers
Grant


----------



## Batz (13/12/08)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Since people seem to have just picked on me for not searching well enough. Here.
> 
> I have heard that you can use sparkling wine bottles - just need a new cork, cage, corker. Discussed here.
> 
> Good luck with it, let us know how it goes.




He asked about screw top wine bottles not champagne bottles.

No you can't use screw top wine bottles.

Batz


----------



## rendo (13/12/08)

Batz said:


> He asked about screw top wine bottles not champagne bottles.
> 
> No you can't use screw top wine bottles.
> 
> Batz




I think all you guys have just saved me from some impending explosions. I am bottling the brew tonight and i WONT be using the wine bottles!  I am glad I asked.

I did try finding the answer myself (google etc), but didnt find anything. Thanks again


----------



## Frank (13/12/08)

rendo said:


> I did try finding the answer myself (google etc), but didnt find anything. Thanks again


Use the search function on this site. Top right hand corner, there are 2 spots to type your seach. Use the top one that has Google above it. This spot uses the Google Search engine, but only from this site.
Have a look through the articles tab at the top too, lots of good information on everthing brewing. If you think of a beer question, most likely some one has already asked it and discussed it here.


----------



## TheLongWeekend (30/11/18)

Does anyone have anecdotal evidence of exploding wine bottles? I've used them for one batch already and they worked brilliantly. In fact it seems like the point of failure during overpressurisation will be the screw cap, as I had a few which failed to get up to pressure and I'm pretty sure it's due to those brands of wine bottles having lower quality screw caps. 

I'm keen to use them again and would love to hear if anyone has had first hand experience of having problems with them.
Cheers


----------

